# Hood Hinge Question



## joedee (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi,
Hood on my 68 GTO will not line up (too high) at the back on the passenger side. Drivers side is also high but not as bad. I tried the pushing the hood all the way up and adjusting the hinge down at the back I read about here. Did not work. If the hinges are worn could this be the problem? I don't want to buy new ones if there is something else I should try. Is there a way to check the hinges to see if they are worn? Help please.

Thank you,
Joe


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

Probably worn rivots. After you close the hood can you push the back down? If so, for sure your pivot points and rivets are worn. With the hinges removed there shouldn't be any movement from side to side in the pivot points
There are places that can repair them.
I found a topic somewhere on DIY repair by removing the rivets drilling out the holes some and installing a brass sleeve with stainless bolts.
I actually tried it on one of my sons 68 hood hinge, it seemed to worked rather well, never had a chance to install it on the car tho....we found a nice set on O.E.s.

Bill


----------



## joedee (Dec 13, 2012)

bondobill said:


> Probably worn rivots. After you close the hood can you push the back down? If so, for sure your pivot points and rivets are worn. With the hinges removed there shouldn't be any movement from side to side in the pivot points
> There are places that can repair them.
> I found a topic somewhere on DIY repair by removing the rivets drilling out the holes some and installing a brass sleeve with stainless bolts.
> I actually tried it on one of my sons 68 hood hinge, it seemed to worked rather well, never had a chance to install it on the car tho....we found a nice set on O.E.s.
> ...


I can push the back down but it only moves a little bit down and not enough to line up as it should. Since it only move a little does that mean the hinges are good and just not adjusted correctly? I have a friend coming over tonight to help hold the hood while I adjust it. I was doing it myself before and it is possible there is more room to go down in the back on the hinges with some help.


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

It could just be the adjustment. Normally if the hinges are worn you can push the hood down in the back quit a ways.
You haven't by chance recently replaced the weatherstrip on the cowl ?
Reason I ask, we had everything working and lined up perfect on my sons 68 until we installed a new weatherstrip on the cowl. 

Bill


----------



## joedee (Dec 13, 2012)

bondobill said:


> It could just be the adjustment. Normally if the hinges are worn you can push the hood down in the back quit a ways.
> You haven't by chance recently replaced the weatherstrip on the cowl ?
> Reason I ask, we had everything working and lined up perfect on my sons 68 until we installed a new weatherstrip on the cowl.
> 
> Bill


Thanks for the info Bill. Yes I did change the weatherstrip but I saw your post about that and took it off the car to see if that was my problem. It was not.
Hope it all works out good tonight. I have been working on the car for months after I got it back from paint. There is a car show this Sat that I want to go to but I keep running into problems like this. My list to finish is small but not much time left. I feel like I am on one of those car shows with a dead line to meet.
:cheers
Joe


----------



## joedee (Dec 13, 2012)

Got it all fixed. Friend came over and with his help a good push up on the hood with the bolts loose we were able to tip the hinges down in the back and it closes like it should now.

Joe


----------

